# Need Help 95 Altima doesnt start



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

okay first of all i bought the car with a problem which was that it turned off when the car warmed up. But it worked good when the car was cold.

Many people in the forum said it might be a bad AIC Valve.

Now that i was going to replaced the Aic valve the car wont turn on. So i replaced the AIC Valve an still is the same it doesnt start.

The Car has spark, it has Gas, the timing is good, has a brand new distributer and spark plugs. 

What kan it be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check for a major vacuum leak in the intake system.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I had some extra parts and i replaced the main Air hose that goes to the air filter box. I also checked the hoses they all seem good. I Also replaced the M.A.F sensor, and the Crankshaft position sensor. Also the fuel pump was replaced, and all the fuel injectors were checked and replaced. I Also checked all fuses and there all good.

I replaced many parts on it and still nothing. What can be wrong?

What can make it not to start if it has Spark and fuel? Plus all the parts I replaced. A friend told me it might be the timing chains are bad but if they were the car wouldnt have spark and it does have spark.

Any Ideas will b good


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Poor compression (flooded...washed down cylinder walls), insufficent fuel pressure, or, as previously mentioned, leak at the intake gasket, which is a fairly common problem on U13 Altimas.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

altimanum1 said:


> What can make it not to start if it has Spark and fuel? Plus all the parts I replaced. A friend told me it might be the timing chains are bad but if they were the car wouldnt have spark and it does have spark.


If the timing chain has skipped one or more teeth, then that may cause it not to start. Even with bad cam timing, there will still be ignition. 

However you had said in your initial post that the car starts when cold. So if it doesn't start now when it's cold, then during your process of replacing parts, you may have a bad component or bad electrical connection. Check all the engine ground connections. Recheck the ignition timing since you replaced the distributor. Perform an ECU code read-out.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay i remembered also chaniging the ignition coil, with a used one i had around. Can the ignition coil cause the car to have spark, but not enough to make it start?

I remember that after replacing it the car was running a little rough like it a small misfire. Then it was park in the street, it was there for a while the next time i tried starting, it took a little time to turn on. The second time i went to turn it on it didnt want to start and it started flooding the spark plugs.

Can it be the ignition coil that was bad?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

altimanum1 said:


> Okay i remembered also chaniging the ignition coil, with a used one i had around. Can the ignition coil cause the car to have spark, but not enough to make it start?
> 
> I remember that after replacing it the car was running a little rough like it a small misfire. Then it was park in the street, it was there for a while the next time i tried starting, it took a little time to turn on. The second time i went to turn it on it didnt want to start and it started flooding the spark plugs.
> 
> Can it be the ignition coil that was bad?


Looks like maybe you hit the nail on the head; put the old coil back on. Also the power transistor may be marginal causing a weak spark.

A lot of "shade tree mechanics" do a gross replacement of components without a proper diagnosis of the problem; can become expensive and yet not correcting the problem. Also replacing a component with a used component can introduce a new problem. A good way to dig a deeper hole.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I put the ignition coil from my working 96 altima to the 95 Altima and it didnt start.

So i decided to replace the whole distriburator(cap, coil) with a spare one i had. I tried starting it up and it worked right away.

It seems that something was wrong with the brand new one that it had.

But now i got the check engine light and it has the p0505 code which is for the AIC VALVE. Can it be because i just replaced it? should i erase the code and see if it comes back on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, clear the codes and if the P0505 comes back then there's some sort of problem with the AIC; re-install your original AIC.


----------

